# SHB how many is too many?



## Eeltempered (Jul 3, 2012)

I am a newbie in NC. I have seen a SHB's in the top feeders when i was using it and around the edges of the bodies when I lift the cover off. Only seen 2 or three in the between frame traps with mineral oil in them. only seen one on a foundation. bees were actually chasing it. Dont use top feeders anymore, Is a a few around the syrup normal. My question is really, if you see a few is that acceptable or not? Mike


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I was worried about them at times and asked alot of questions about small hive beetles last year and the year before. Even when I saw what seemed like a good many last year like a few on each frame the bees seemed to keep them under control. I have seen a few like you are saying this year like on the lip of a masion jar and one or two here or there but I am not worried. Having a good strong colony should help matters. I use a mini cd case with the little tabs broke out and the bees will confine the beetles in them. There is a bunch of info on this site about small hive beetles. They can wreack havoc on bee hives but I don't think a few is worth losing sleep over. People from North Carolina could tell you more accurately than I can but just as a quick response I would suggest that your bees will keep them in check. Your oil traps will help too. Keep your eye on the beetles. When ever I see one I go out of my way to kill it with a hive tool.


----------



## Eeltempered (Jul 3, 2012)

How do u use the cd case?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Eeltempered said:


> How do u use the cd case?


A picture is worth a thousand words.... Any pictures?


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

One.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Lburou said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.... Any pictures?


Hows about a video?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

The video was worth 10,000 words, thanks! 

One post on the video page talked about the bees sealing the crack in the CD case, have you noticed that?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Lburou said:


> One post on the video page talked about the bees sealing the crack in the CD case, have you noticed that?


Yes........they do it all the time. Stopped using them and are now using traps.........


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Biggest thing to consider with the CD jewel case traps is to ONLY USE SINGLE CD SIZED cases. In other words don't use a CD case that came with an older commercial recording/album because they will be thick enough for a bee to enter. The generic single CD cases work best. I've been using one in each hive. I bait them with a bit of Crisco mixed with soy flour (protein source) and boric acid. I bait the center of the trap with the mixture then put the trap in the hive clear side down which makes the space inside darker. So far, beetles get corralled into the case and I squish them during inspections. I've also started to notice the occasional dried up dead beetle between the frame rests. Looks like the bait is working. In the end, I'd have to agree that the best control is a thriving colony that is regularly inspected with beetles being dispatched with trap between. I've got some Better Beetle Blaster traps on order and will give them a try. Oh, almost forgot...I HATE SHB!!!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Trouble is with Boric Acid, the SHB could enter the trap and leave.............carrying Boric acid with them to hive......... However, I can imagine they would carry much. But how little is too much???


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Once you get an infestation, 3-5 per hive is fairly normal. Screened bottom boards will drive them to the top, Solid boards they will hide on the bottom more. Normaly a decent population of bees will run around behind them and clean up the hatching larve. A weak hive will fall behind and any stored hone can be lost in about 3 days time.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

I wish I only had 3 to 5 in my hives. It is not at all unusual for me to see 20+ on the bottom side of my inner covers and frame tops during the summer. It really depends on where you live. As populations of beetles increase, so does the likelyhood of the hive losing the battle. I have seen healthy hives manage hundreds, but it makes the bees grumpy and any little upset can cause the hive to fail. You should not have any issues with 20 or so as long as the hive is strong.

I hate SHB more than any pest or disease I ever see in my hives including mites.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

snl said:


> Trouble is with Boric Acid, the SHB could enter the trap and leave.............carrying Boric acid with them to hive......... However, I can imagine they would carry much. But how little is too much???


Don't worry, you can just put a no 'No Exit' sign on the case.


----------

